# foot reflexology to stimulate ovaries etc.



## bababas

Hi
I just wanted to share, i went to another beautician today, coz my beautician is due to give birth.
anyway, the replace woman, she is around 50, and I asked her if she has kids, and she told me she has 2 adopted ones, and that finally the IVF worked when she was 46. i asked a little more about it and she said she has PCOS, and I told her that I have it too.

So she took me to the massage area and showed my this big poster of a foot, and indications what on the foot you have to massage in order to stimulate the ovaries.
She told me to massage these part of the foot for my ovaries.

So when I went back to work I started massaging my feet :rofl:
I am still massaging them.

Here is the chart. 51 and 60 is probably the places we should be massaging.

https://www.eddieshouse.co.uk/Reflexology_Foot_Chart2.gif


----------



## kristy87

my friend has this done!!! she has had 5 early mc, and is now preg and 8 weeks along and forst scan was ok. its the furthest shes ever got, shes gonna try it on me, see if it works for me too!!


mad huh x


----------



## bababas

kristy87 said:


> my friend has this done!!! she has had 5 early mc, and is now preg and 8 weeks along and forst scan was ok. its the furthest shes ever got, shes gonna try it on me, see if it works for me too!!
> 
> 
> mad huh x

Im happy for your friend :) i hope this one will be sticky. yea lets keep on massaging those feet :)


----------



## Bexy

I'm gonna book a reflexology appointment pronto! :)


----------



## cqueenie

Sounds good! Am going to try the massage, my feet are going to be feeling good...:happydance:


----------



## babymaybe

Help - I can't read the chart and reaaaallllllyyy need to know which bit to massage!!:rofl:


----------



## obe

I cant see the numbers on the chart hun!
Sounds fab, I do believe in that kind of thing. Im not keen on the thought of acupuncture though but this sounds great!


----------



## bababas

hi all

i found another chart, without numbers. it points with a line to ovaries and fllopian tubes. :)

hope this chart helps. 

https://www.realenergyhealing.co.uk/reflexology_foot_chart.htm

i have been hard working on massaging my feet on these parts :)


----------



## kitty_kitty

Sorry to jump in but i am a qualified reflexologist and when i was training 3 ladies on my course got pregnant 2 had been TTC for a long time.

I would recommend you go to someone who is registered with a governing body such as The Association of Reflexologists as they will have had more training than some who have just done shorter courses.

And i was doing my own feet prior to getting my BFP too.

Good Luck


----------



## Ilove

Do we just rub them a bit? for how long? Is there a special way of doing it?:blush:


----------



## kitty_kitty

Its best to go see a reflexologist to find out where the points are and once you know where they are nothing stopping you from massaging your own feet and concentrating on the ovaries etc


----------



## chele

hi all - well I have been doing reflexology for a few months now and nothing so far. In fact no change and my cycle has got longer - currently on CD99 so the reflexology has not worked it's magic so far. I use a registered reflexologist and she says my womb feels very swollen and has since April so who knows whats happening.

I am continuing going as I enjoy sitting there for an hour, but to be honest I wouldn't get ur hopes up about it too much. for those who have got pregnant it could be a multitude of other reasons.

But if you do go and get it done, it is a lovely relaxing experience and I'll try anything to get my bean!!!


----------



## chefamy1122

Its funny that you posted this b/c I have been trying to learn more and more about alternative remedies for infertility and just read something about this not that long ago!


----------



## shalagirl

I've been having reflexology sessions every few weeks since the start of the year - think I have had about 8 or 9 sessions in total. My reflexologist knows of my ttc situation. I would not put all ur hope in reflexology as Chele said its very relaxing and I am now continuing to go as I enjoy the restful hour and I do think its has helped improve my state of mental health. I did intially think perhaps reflexology will get me a BFP but now I feel lots of things play a part in getting that BFP not reflexology alone. Do try reflexology but don't pin all ur hopes on it.


----------



## Luuluu

I had reflexology for stress and recommended it to 2 friends who were trying to get their BFP. The first friend had been trying for 1.5 years and after her 3rd session, got it! She now has a 1 year old. My other friend was TTC for 6 months with 1 MC and got her BFP after 2 visits in the same week. She now is due to give birth yesterday!!
It really DOES work! I have my next appt (3rd and final one) next month. FIngers crossed.


----------



## Ash_P

Hi girls, Just came across this thread. Hope you dont mind me butting in.
After 2.5 years of TTC and suffering from PCOS a friend of mine who is a reflexologist recommended I try it to even try and relax me and help regulate my cycles. Which was anything for 80-90 days long. I had 3 sessions and my cycles did regulate to 37 days. (whether it was due to relaxation I dont know) Because the cycles were shorter and I knew when it was coming, I started to use the persona monitor to help pinpoint ovulation. 2 months of using it and I got my BFP. 
So it can happen, and there are success stories out there. 
I wish u all luck x


----------



## Curlywurly

This is really interesting thread, I think I'll book an appointment to give it a go!


----------

